# NCD+more - Coffee can develop film, you know



## Djent (May 16, 2012)

Just got almost all the stuff I need in the mail:






Camera's a late-80s Canon EOS 620 film SLR, with an EF 35-105 f3.5-4.5 lens and a Speedlite 430EZ flash. Whole setup cost me $30 on eBay.

But that wasn't the expensive part. I'm on a shoestring budget, so developing film would be a big blow to my budget. So, I found out about the "caffenol" process. Basically, to develop black and white film, all you need is instant coffee, Vitamin C crystals, washing soda, film hardening fixer, and a lightproof developing tank. Got the rest, including two rolls of Kodak Tri-X, for around $70.

Still waiting on the Vitamin C, so I can't start developing yet. But this is beyond ghetto, as you can see.


----------



## Bevo (May 16, 2012)

Cool, post up your results!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 17, 2012)

Thats pretty neat, can't wait to see.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 17, 2012)

Mmmmm caffenol, you should practice spooling the film onto the reels with some off-brand film if you've not done that before although 35mm isn't too hard to load up. Next, you'll have a Jobo and be doing E-6 processing at home.


----------

